# 'Acquiring Program Guide data' message



## Vin (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm suddenly getting this message on my HR10-250 when I go to the Pick Programs to Record menu: 'Acquiring Program Guide data from the satellite. Some data available now. Full data within 24 hours.' 

This unit has been running for about a year (6.3a for the last month or so, with audio dropout problems I might add). This message first appeared yesterday. I just tried restarting which had no affect....anyone seen this before?


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Not seeing this .... YET .....


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

I've seen this several times in the last month, and I'm running 3.1.5f so it's not a 6.3x related problem.

What I have noticed is that it doesn't stop me from choosing a program to record and it doesn't happen every time.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

I had that about a year ago but a reboot fixed the problem. Give it some time after the reboot as it may had been running low on guide data without you knowing it and now it's just trying to catch up. See what it's like after a few hours.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

It's not a guide data issue running low as the unit pulls the guide data from the satellites, so it's not a matter of the unit not dialing in and downloading the guide. I even checked when I saw this the other day, I had the usual 12 full days of guide data and 14 varying days depending on channel so nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2003)

Shortly after restarting, which didn't seem to do anything, the unit restarted again on it's own, after which, the message was gone......very strange.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

I just started getting this problem - I have data guide for 6 more days. SAT signal is strong. DirecTV insists on sending a technician next week.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

stivovance said:


> It's not a guide data issue running low as the unit pulls the guide data from the satellites, .....


Yes, it pulls it from the satellite, but if it borks up and stops processing it, then your guide data certainly can run low.


----------



## Don in Virginia (Jan 21, 2004)

I am now seeing the problem with the "Acquiring Program Data". I have the 250 unit with 6.3 and I checked my To Do list and only have shows up to 12/7. Normally I have 14 days worth. I just restarted the unit - maybe that will fix the problem.

Don


----------



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

The resetart worked for me - but not right away. It took a few hours -o get the data - so I suggest you wait overnight


----------



## Don in Virginia (Jan 21, 2004)

I checked this morning after a restart and my data now is correct out to 14 days. I guess I will need to restart whenever I see the "Acguiring ..." message. Never had the problem until a few weeks ago.

Don


----------



## jtseltmann (May 23, 2005)

I had this happen the other day too. It actually stopped me from trying to record something too far in the future. I have had no problems with 6.3 and all is running very well...I forced a reboot and gave it a day... and all seems fine now.


----------

